# Requiem for a Dream



## mmaria (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Rick50 (Apr 18, 2015)

Love it. When it's good you can call it anything.....


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't know that she needs a name but if she needs an address give her mine.


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful! Love the tonal range, from that fine fair skin to that rich black hair. Wonderful work from you lately mmaria!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 18, 2015)

"Oh no! not again!"


----------



## waday (Apr 18, 2015)

"Ugh. Men."


----------



## pgriz (Apr 18, 2015)

Unmasked.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Apr 18, 2015)

Love this shot. Great job.  I might play with the cropping on the right.  That board sticks out and takes away a little for me but an awesome capture.  Name it EXPOSURE


----------



## BillM (Apr 18, 2015)

Pain Unmasked


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 18, 2015)

Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## BillM (Apr 18, 2015)

Splitting Headache


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 18, 2015)

Well I think calling her a "it" isn't very nice!


It has a dark or a little bit of a death feel. But it really really like it! There isn't a signal thing I don't like about it! Great photo, keep them coming!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 18, 2015)

Sliced Bread.


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 19, 2015)

nice


----------



## annamaria (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice work I really like this.  How about Black Silk ? If I think of anything else will let you know.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm going to shamelessly steal Anna-Maria's idea and suggest "Black Silk Dreams".  And if I win, I'll give Anna-Maria 66% of the credit (and royalties, should there be any)


----------



## annamaria (Apr 19, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I'm going to shamelessly steal Anna-Maria's idea and suggest "Black Silk Dreams".  And if I win, I'll give Anna-Maria 66% of the credit (and royalties, should there be any)



You're sneaky lol [emoji6]


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2015)

Rick50 said:


> Love it. When it's good you can call it anything.....


 thanks for your words!



The_Traveler said:


> I don't know that she needs a name but if she needs an address give her mine.


  I'll certainly will



BrickHouse said:


> Beautiful! Love the tonal range, from that fine fair skin to that rich black hair. Wonderful work from you lately mmaria!


 thank you for your kind words!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> "Oh no! not again!"





waday said:


> "Ugh. Men."





pgriz said:


> Unmasked.





BillM said:


> Pain Unmasked





BillM said:


> Splitting Headache





Gary A. said:


> Sliced Bread.


Thank you for your suggestions but..... hm ... no


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Love this shot. Great job.  I might play with the cropping on the right.  That board sticks out and takes away a little for me but an awesome capture.  Name it EXPOSURE


Nice suggestions... I was trying different crops but this one I like the most



FITBMX said:


> Well I think calling her a "it" isn't very nice!
> 
> 
> It has a dark or a little bit of a death feel. But it really really like it! There isn't a signal thing I don't like about it! Great photo, keep them coming!!!


Thank you for your kind words. I wanted to be exactly how you described it 



beagle100 said:


> nice


 Thanks!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Nice work I really like this.  How about Black Silk ? If I think of anything else will let you know.





pgriz said:


> I'm going to shamelessly steal Anna-Maria's idea and suggest "Black Silk Dreams".  And if I win, I'll give Anna-Maria 66% of the credit (and royalties, should there be any)



Oh... you two... 

I really liked your suggestions and I was willing to give 80% of the credit to Anna Maria  but.....

the winner is someone else


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2015)

First of all, Thank you for your suggestions, yes, even for the funny ones 

because I'm really lousy at giving titles to my pictures. It's something I need to work on. Than you all!



And the winner is



480sparky said:


> Requiem for a Dream.



I like Sparky's suggestion the best. It suits the processing and the mood I was going for . Thank you Sparky!


----------



## annamaria (Apr 20, 2015)

mmaria said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work I really like this.  How about Black Silk ? If I think of anything else will let you know.
> ...



Aw shucks me sad, but seriously congrats to sparky.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 20, 2015)

am I the only one with the almost irresistible urge to reach up, grab that lace ribbon, and slowly pull it?




anyway, very nicely done mmaria!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2015)

mmaria said:


> ...........I like Sparky's suggestion the best. It suits the processing and the mood I was going for . Thank you Sparky!



Won't you need my address to send my prize to?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 20, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> am I the only one with the almost irresistible urge to reach up, grab that lace ribbon, and slowly pull it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing to see, Jason.  Your eyes are taped shut.  But yeah, the thought did occur...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2015)

My title suggestion would keep in mind the "dream/sleep" theme, and be either _Snow White in Repose_, or _Snow White's Repose_.


----------



## sashbar (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, you can see a bit of pain here. But not much. So I would call it* Champagne*.

I prefer titles that connect rather than detach.  

Nice work, btw.


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 20, 2015)

mmaria said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think calling her a "it" isn't very nice!
> ...



Seems like you nailed it then!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> am I the only one with the almost irresistible urge to reach up, grab that lace ribbon, and slowly pull it?
> 
> anyway, very nicely done mmaria!


very nicely said Jason!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 21, 2015)

480sparky said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > ...........I like Sparky's suggestion the best. It suits the processing and the mood I was going for . Thank you Sparky!
> ...


yeah sure 


Derrel said:


> My title suggestion would keep in mind the "dream/sleep" theme, and be either _Snow White in Repose_, or _Snow White's Repose_.





sashbar said:


> Yes, you can see a bit of pain here. But not much. So I would call it* Champagne*.
> 
> I prefer titles that connect rather than detach.
> 
> Nice work, btw.


Thank you for your suggestions guys but I become too attached to Sparky's suggestion 



FITBMX said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...


  it seems... thanks!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 21, 2015)

Marija, I don't know how I missed this! Maybe because I've gotten used to the NSFW label on your stuff. (NOT that there is anything wrong with THAT--just that it's not typically something I'm interested in).

THIS is lovely!  Good concept and wonderful execution--I don't care WHAT you call it, I call it WELL DONE.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 21, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Marija, I don't know how I missed this! Maybe because I've gotten used to the NSFW label on your stuff. (NOT that there is anything wrong with THAT--just that it's not typically something I'm interested in).


But Ma, there's nothing too nswf in my nswf stuff and I really miss you, your comments in my threads, even if it's just a joke...

I mean, please don't ignore me!!! 



> THIS is lovely!  Good concept and wonderful execution--I don't care WHAT you call it, I call it WELL DONE.


THANK YOU!

Really glad you like it


----------



## sm4him (Apr 21, 2015)

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Marija, I don't know how I missed this! Maybe because I've gotten used to the NSFW label on your stuff. (NOT that there is anything wrong with THAT--just that it's not typically something I'm interested in).
> ...



It's just that...I'm a bit of a prude. LOL.  Does that word translate well, or is it too much of an American slang term?  

Your stuff usually IS fairly mild in terms of NSFW, though--I'll try to do better.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 21, 2015)

sm4him said:


> It's just that...I'm a bit of a prude. LOL.  Does that word translate well, or is it too much of an American slang term?
> 
> Your stuff usually IS fairly mild in terms of NSFW, though--I'll try to do better.


Oh Ma, if you're prude then I understand 

Wait a moment... does this mean I'm not prude!? OMG! Confused!!!

Just say something from time to time.


----------

